# Not telling people about birthdays



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't tell people about my birthday. I treat it as any other day. If I don't even treat it as a special day, I hate it when my friends make a big deal out of it. Just let me be.


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

I didn't tell anyone last year, I don't make a big deal out of it. I guess I also don't like the idea that you need to have a massive party to celebrate, I don't like all the attention being on me!


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't really tell anyone my birthday unless they ask about it. It's just never really been a big deal to me. It's right around the holidays, so I tend to forget about it worrying about other stuff anyway. Presents are nice, but I can do without them. It's fat, but all I really care about is eating good food for my birthday. Also, being with my family.

I have a tendency to get pretty excited about other people's birthdays, though.


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

marsec said:


> It isn't something I advertise but the little boy inside of me loves it when someone remembers.


That's so cute


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

I go out of my way to tell people my birthdays, but it comes up in conversation way more than I would have thought. Either that or the people who have my birthday are attracted to me. I currently have 3 friends and 1 member of the family sharing mine.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I would never tell anybody it was my birthday. It almost feels like I am imposing an obligation on them or fishing for compliments. I would rather not anybody else make a big deal out of it either. My mom always bakes me a vanilla cream pie on my birthday though. My favorite dessert. That's all I care about. That pie.

I don't think that INFJ like being the center of attention.


----------



## Quality (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always tell people at work, sometimes it nets me a drink after work or a cookie or something. Outside of that, I don't tell anyone.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I might tell my co-workers real quick and then do a little dance. Hopefully that results in everyone getting groovy right then and there~


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

It's always nice to have the few people that I care about to remember my birthday, but I would never announce it in public for the whole world to see. I just don't care that much about it. Like someone said, it's just another day and a reminder that the clocks is ticking.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

shakti said:


> When it's my birthday, I announce this happy fact to everybody in my vicinity...I'm partying and want everybody else to party with me
> 
> When it's not my birthday I have no qualms about mentioning it either...it entertains people because it's basically a bunch of 8s


I find this funny, because the only people I've known to publicly announce their birthday to the world have been ENFJs.=D I thought this very selfish at first. One time, an ENFJ friend on Facebook posted something like "It's my Birthday!!!" and I instantly thought "Oh well I guess I won't be wishing you a happy Birthday, since you're pretty much begging for it." (I did anyway because I care about her.) But in high school, when I would see girls wearing shirts that say "It's my birthday" or "Happy Birthday ______" I thought they must be craving attention.
Now I realize there's nothing really wrong with wanting people to know it's your birthday. Birthdays are basically there for attention and it's normal to take advantage of that one day a year where you can feel like the center of the universe. I personally don't care for it, but if some one (most likely an EXFX) wishes to announce they were born on this date in time to everyone in proximity, why the hell shouldn't they? It's just how one goes about doing it that would predict whether the person is selfish or not.





So no, I don't like to tell anyone what they don't already know regarding my birthday. Then I hate when others don't tell me theirs. Mostly because I forget and then feel like an ass.

I admittedly like the attention I receive on my birthday, but I don't attempt to get any.


My INFJ friends are all similar as I think the majority of introverts are.


----------



## jaxinthebox (Dec 16, 2020)

Hanaseru said:


> I'm actually kind of curious about this.
> 
> Does anybody here not tell people about their birthdays (for any reason, like to test whether others know or care enough to remember) or does everybody want everybody to know about their birthday.
> 
> I'd like to see which types say yes (telling people about their birthdays) and which say no (not telling people).


So...my birthday is tomorrow and my parents happen to be quite busy as of late. I've made it a point to not tell anyone its my birthday and so far only 1 good friend actually knows. I don't necessarily know why im doing this...If anything its to see how many people actually cared to remember. I think it would be pretty damn funny if i could get through the whole day without anyone wishing me happy birthday...i actually think its genuinely possible considering that when I was younger I always used to remind everyone it was my birthday. Perhaps their dependance on my reminders will be their downfall..lmao anyways ill post an update after tomorrow


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

@jaxinthebox What's your type?

I'm INTP. I don't tell people about my birthday. I don't celebrate any holidays or events, because I don't like the whole routine of gift giving, forced socializing, and eating unhealthy foods.

A few relatives and longtime friends already know when my birthday is. Some send me a brief "happy birthday" email or text, and that's fine. I do the same for them.


----------

